# YCB Vertex Supreme



## manbuckwal (Dec 8, 2014)

One of the pieces I recently bought from Andre. Chrome w gold accent rings Magnetic Vertex Supreme Rollerball . Thanks for looking !

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 8, 2014)

Wow that is sharp looking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 8, 2014)

Looks good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 8, 2014)

I like it, but there's no question it would look even more impressive on a plain backdrop. Tell you what, I have a spare white ceramic tile, wanna swap it for that ugly thing you're using in the photos?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 8, 2014)

Sweeeeet! 
Now, in truth, I hope I never get to see any YCB up close. Dirty ol rotten wood...bad wood..baddddd wood! Best to use as firewood.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 8, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> I like it, but there's no question it would look even more impressive on a plain backdrop. Tell you what, I have a spare white ceramic tile, wanna swap it for that ugly thing you're using in the photos?



Heres plain for ya......and a few smudges

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 8, 2014)

Sharp looking YCB and pen is very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 8, 2014)

Supreme indeed!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 8, 2014)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 9, 2014)

Great looking blank on that one.
Your photos are too dark to really show off the whole subject.

Les


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 9, 2014)

Great looking pen! I love YCB. Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Well done boss!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

